# What is the single best recording you own/listen to?



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I have been listening to my Dresden Phil./M. Sanderling Shostakovich set over the past few nights and am yet again blown away by the quality of the recording Sony has managed. These digital recordings were made from 2015-2019, both studio and live. The sheer level of detail, the depth of bass, the dynamic range, the completely black background, it's just the finest digital recording I have ever heard, and the finest overall. I say this not being a particular fanatic for Shosty - I like the symphonies, to be sure, but they do not occupy the same headspace that Beethoven, Sibelius or Brahms do for me. This particular release is just technically overwhelming and is a sheer sensual pleasure upon every listen.

So let's say you have to boil it down to just one - what is your single best recording and why? I am mostly interested in technical excellence here btw.






The march that starts around the 6 minute mark and then builds towards crescendo at the middle of this movement is just astonishing for all of the aforementioned qualities.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

That's like asking me to pick my favourite son, Matt. 🤔


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Merl said:


> That's like asking me to pick my favourite son, Matt. 🤔


Not really. There are differences. For instance, people should truly love and spend cherished quality time with their recordings.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

For the question, I have to go with this one (BACH, J.S.: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001, 1002, 1004, 1005, 1006 (Milstein) (1957)):










The playing and intensity is simply astonishing. As an added bonus, the composer wasn't too shabby either, some might say he was even the best.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Merl said:


> That's like asking me to pick my favourite son, Matt. 🤔


Weak, Merl. Sophie's choice time!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

If we’re talking sound quality, Sonny Rollins _Way Out West,_ MFSL silver series. Much better than the more recent versions I have heard (and in several cases owned).


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

The Shosty posted above is good, but the stereo image is slightly too wide. The kettledrums are way out beyond my right speaker.

If we're talking strictly impressive productions, recordings that make you sit up and go "wow," then I have to cite David Helpling's "Between Green and Blue." As an electronic production, it can go beyond the limits of what is actually possible to create live. Make sure you listen at least two minutes in, when the subsonic bass kicks in.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I hold the firm belief that Uchida's recording of Debussy's études is one of the finest piano recordings ever made. The amount of nuance she brings into the phrasing, pedalling, dynamics; truly stunning! All combined with a recorded sound that brings out even the finest details. I hasten to add that I'm not an expert in acoustics or recording technology, but still: this recording has always stunned me with its exceptionally high quality.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

MatthewWeflen said:


> Weak, Merl. Sophie's choice time!


Ok, ill bite. I would have chosen the Takac's Schubert Quartettsatz but that's only part of that disc so instead I'll go with this stunning pair of warhorses. A case where the performance, interpretation and recorded sound leave the opposition in the dust. Even the cover is cool.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach's WTC from Rosalyn Tureck on DG. With such wonderful performances, the poor sound doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I have quite a few top quality recordings, it's hard to pick just one, or even a few.

Here are some standouts.


Digital:

Almost anything on the following labels are extremely good sounding.

*Reference Recordings*

The clarity, balance, imaging and soundstage, dynamics, of this recording (and the majority of RR) is extremely good. I can't think of a negative aspect of RR recordings.












*Yarliung Records*

Great label, that may not have the biggest 'stars', but they are great at championing young and upcoming artists. With extremely good sonics. They donate quite a bit of $$ to support young musicians, including to the Colburn School for the Performing Arts near Disney Hall in LA.










Also worth checking out are, *Channel Classics, 2L Records. Chesky Records (mostly jazz), BIS, LINN Records*

On vinyl:

*Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - Erich Leinsdorf conducting the LA Phil. *
This is a direct to disc recording. Anyone who doubts how good analog can sound, should hear this thing on a high end turntable/arm/cartridge.
Among all the top quality digital recordings I own, I can't think of any that create such a huge, spacious soundstage, with such a palpable 3d image of the musicians within that soundstage.











Back in the mid 70's, the budget label,* Nonesuch Records*, did a series called: *Spectrum, New American Music*, that, despite their budget status, were pretty amazing sounding.

Especially with regards to imaging and soundstage. Every time I play one of these, I am usually taken aback by how realistic the 3d image of the musicians are, within the soundstage presented by my system. Musicians are spread out, well beyond the outside edges of my speakers, between my speakers, and deep behind them. It is very easy to imagine I can get out of my listening chair, walk 'into' the soundstage, and grab one of the musician's instruments.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I have so many excellent cds that narrowing it down to one is impossible. I suppose it comes down to this: if I want to show off the systems, what music do I use?

One sure-fire disc is on Bis, the Atterberg 6th symphony. Just sensational, thrilling, visceral sound. Another would be the Levi/Atlanta recording of The Planets on Telarc. Of course I like large orchestral music. For headphones, the Sinopoli Mahler 5th on DG is quite exhilarating.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Incredible clarity…


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

Very difficult question! The recording that leaps to mind is Beethoven's violin sonatas by Daniel Sepec (violin) & Andreas Staier (fortepiano), and Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) on period instruments. Brilliantly played, excellent sound, and a classic recording.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

Not a single recording, but a CD set.









The sound quality is AMAZING!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The entire collection of Messiaen organ works. I lay on the floor in total darkness and let my soul be refreshed. My recordings are of his students performing.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Simon Moon said:


> *Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - Erich Leinsdorf conducting the LA Phil. *
> This is a direct to disc recording. Anyone who doubts how good analog can sound, should hear this thing on a high end turntable/arm/cartridge.
> Among all the top quality digital recordings I own, I can't think of any that create such a huge, spacious soundstage, with such a palpable 3d image of the musicians within that soundstage.


That's a good one for sure. Shows how good DTD could be. I made a CD-R of it for my permanent collection.

Also did this companion disc:


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Furtwängler’s 1942 BPO Beethoven 9th. Never fails to astonish me.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

I have nearly 4000 CDs, and my pick will be:








Funny enough, I find this very ample and virile, not effeminate at all.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

These two are top notch, not only artistically but highlight in recording, 
Funny. made the same time midsummer.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

I have not heard many recordings of Mahler's 5th symphony, so the recordings I have to chose from are limited. But for sonic quality, I was really impressed with *Bernstein and the VPO *on DG. Awfully hard to chose only one, though. Ask me tomorrow, and I'd probably come up with a different recording.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I have not heard many recordings of Mahler's 5th symphony, so the recordings I have to chose from are limited. But for sonic quality, I was really impressed with *Bernstein and the VPO *on DG. Awfully hard to chose only one, though. Ask me tomorrow, and I'd probably come up with a different recording.


That one definitely impressed me as well. I am not Lenny's biggest fan, but his Mahler recordings are pretty impressive.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Judas Priest Fan said:


> Not a single recording, but a CD set.
> View attachment 168347
> 
> 
> The sound quality is AMAZING!


Don't... TEMPT me, Frodo!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

There are hundreds of discs with demonstration qualities, but, after narrowing down to a handful, I select this 'ebs' record on Bloch's works for cello & orchestra. In addition to the satisfying sonics, this rendition of _Schelomo_ can induce tears.


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

MatthewWeflen said:


> I have been listening to my Dresden Phil./M. Sanderling Shostakovich set over the past few nights and am yet again blown away by the quality of the recording Sony has managed. These digital recordings were made from 2015-2019, both studio and live. The sheer level of detail, the depth of bass, the dynamic range, the completely black background, it's just the finest digital recording I have ever heard, and the finest overall. I say this not being a particular fanatic for Shosty - I like the symphonies, to be sure, but they do not occupy the same headspace that Beethoven, Sibelius or Brahms do for me. This particular release is just technically overwhelming and is a sheer sensual pleasure upon every listen.
> 
> So let's say you have to boil it down to just one - what is your single best recording and why? I am mostly interested in technical excellence here btw.
> 
> ...


In terms of technical excellence I'd pick Barenboim's Ring Cycle from Bayreuth in the early 1990s. Both on CD and DVD the sound is pretty amazing: it's like a wall of sound with all the good characteristics you describe and it makes a lot of recordings sound thin and tinny by comparison


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Bernstein's last concert when he conducted Beethoven's 7th with the Boston symphony orchestra 1990


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

This is a very hard question to answer conclusively - we classical music nuts have so many excellent recordings!

The recording that most readily springs to mind is Sinopoli's DG Staatskapelle Bruckner 5. A live recording.

I think it's a strong choice because two things come together perfectly; the extraordinary DG engineering and production, coupled with Sinopoli's masterful direction of the marvellous Dresdeners.

Sinopoli gets everything right (IMO) in terms of rhythm, dynamics, tempo, phrasing and colour.

DG capture the Deresden's beautiful string sound, the fullness of the brass and the skilled (underrated?) woodwinds, as close to perfection as is possible.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

I wish I could say I enjoy the interpretation, but on a purely technical level this recording has the best sound I've heard on any classical recording I can remember. It's phenomenal in that aspect.


----------



## camcycad (8 mo ago)

Will we ever again hear Beethoven played as tenderly and beautifully as this?


----------



## camcycad (8 mo ago)

Tarneem said:


> Bernstein's last concert when he conducted Beethoven's 7th with the Boston symphony orchestra 1990


Yes, I have that. Humphrey Burton's biography tells how Bernstein was very ill, and at one point in the performance so badly afflicted by a coughing fit that it was feared he could not continue. But his spirit, and Beethoven's, won the day and he made it to the end in triumph. RIP Lennie xxx


----------



## Second Trombone (Jan 23, 2020)

It's fascinating to see so many mentions of recordings I'm not familiar with. I'll have to check them out.

One recording I keep coming back to is Arthur Rubinstein's 1967 version of Chopin's Nocturnes. I love the Nocturnes, never tire of them, and own many Nocturne sets. And I'm never reluctant to listen to a new version. But for me, Rubinstein's '67 rendition is the Nocturnes baseline to which I always return. Wonderful cantabile, wonderfully subtle rubato and expressive pointing, wonderful textural nuance and amazing control and expressive use of tonal color and dynamics.

There's not a showy note in the whole set, but everything tells. And the RCA Living Stereo sound is excellent.


----------



## camcycad (8 mo ago)

MatthewWeflen said:


> That one definitely impressed me as well. I am not Lenny's biggest fan, but his Mahler recordings are pretty impressive.


This Mahler 5 is magnificent. The same forces perfomed it at the Proms in London at about the same time. I missed that concert but it's available on YT. Many of those present said it was the greatest concert they ever went to.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

camcycad said:


> Will we ever again hear Beethoven played as tenderly and beautifully as this?


Do you have the year of the recording?


----------



## Bryangth (8 mo ago)

For me, it has always been the Scheherazade of Stokowski 1964. It was not the first recording that got me hooked (that was Mozartiana, by Tchaikowsky), but it was the recording that certainly set the hook.

While I am not enamoured of the idea of the one book or the one anything to be able to take to a desert island, this would be one of them, lemme say!


----------



## Mrubey (Mar 11, 2016)

Purely on audiophile terms my best recording is not what one would expect. Not a classic Decca, modern Yarlung or Chasing The Dragon. Not a AP. My very best sounding recording is the DG cutting of Hilary Hahn with The LA Chamber Orchestra playing the Bach Violin Concertos. The 3d depth and resolution of this recording is amazing. That is for classical. And maybe I was lucky enough to get a hot pressing. I’ll find out when I replace it. 
My best sounding recording of all period is the Analog Productions 45rpm cutting of Billie Holiday, Body and Soul. A close second is thought to have been the first album ever cut to 331/3. The Analog Productions 45 of Masterpieces by Duke Ellington. Nothing in the modern era comes close. IMHO


----------



## Bryangth (8 mo ago)

camcycad said:


> This Mahler 5 is magnificent. The same forces perfomed it at the Proms in London at about the same time. I missed that concert but it's available on YT. Many of those present said it was the greatest concert they ever went to.


Oh now, Mahler 5. I answered Rimsky's Scheherazade, but wow, now Mahler. I can't decide. All his symphonies and the works not governed by numbers. Such a good thing. And I liked Solti doing Mahler, but then there are the new realizations of the 10th that many performers have done well - oh the horror music in the first movement ahhh gets me every time. I am now flummoxed as to what my single best (hah!) recording would be....

OK. The one I am listening to right now. Guess.


----------



## camcycad (8 mo ago)

Caroline said:


> Do you have the year of the recording?


It was recorded in the Liederkranz Hall, New York, on 13 and 16 June 1941


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Merl said:


> Ok, ill bite. I would have chosen the Takac's Schubert Quartettsatz but that's only part of that disc so instead I'll go with this stunning pair of warhorses. A case where the performance, interpretation and recorded sound leave the opposition in the dust. Even the cover is cool.


That is the first cd I ever bought myself, and indeed it’s amazing. I bought it for the Rosamunde, I’ve yet to listen to death and the maiden


----------



## Another Howard (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm such a devotee of the supreme organist Gillian Weir that I barely notice nuances of recording!
There's a lovely boxed set, A Celebration of Gillian Weir, that draws upon some decades of performance. Numerous organs, various engineers, including unreleased BBC recordings. There are some nice lightweight pieces and a fair bit of Messian. GW really makes him listenable!


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

If we’re purely talking recording, I think most modern recordings should be sufficient so I find that less interesting. But Hyperion and decca are top notch when it comes to sound engineering. If we’re purely talking performance, I would say Schubert symphony no. 8 by Carlos Kleiber. I don’t think anything comes close of any recording ever. Not even his other recordings. I can nitpick about his Beethoven 5 and Brahms 4 and give criticism or cite recording I like more in certain movements like Karajan ‘63 for Beethoven 5 mov 1 or I could say that I prefer Furtwangler 1949 Wiesbaden in Brahms 4 and I would actually listen to it if was better recorded and if it was on Spotify. But I can’t find any criticism in his Schubert 8. He really captured the heart of this amazing symphony


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Merl said:


> That's like asking me to pick my favourite son, Matt. 🤔


What's so hard about that?

V


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

For classical, I'm sure I have better but can't think of them offhand, but I find the sound quality of this one to be top notch.










For non classical I think the sound quality of Billie Eilish's albums (I believe her brother does all the mixing and engineering) are fantastic.

V


----------



## gnail (Jan 5, 2021)

Mrubey said:


> Purely on audiophile terms my best recording is not what one would expect. Not a classic Decca, modern Yarlung or Chasing The Dragon. Not a AP. My very best sounding recording is the DG cutting of Hilary Hahn with The LA Chamber Orchestra playing the Bach Violin Concertos. The 3d depth and resolution of this recording is amazing. That is for classical. And maybe I was lucky enough to get a hot pressing. I’ll find out when I replace it.
> My best sounding recording of all period is the Analog Productions 45rpm cutting of Billie Holiday, Body and Soul. A close second is thought to have been the first album ever cut to 331/3. The Analog Productions 45 of Masterpieces by Duke Ellington. Nothing in the modern era comes close. IMHO


I have the same Hillary Hahn Bach Violin Concertos but in sacd and it is really in amazing sound. Definitely one of my candidates for this thread.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

*Left turn question: *for those of you who chose a string quartet or solo piano recording as your "best ever recording," what criteria did you use?

Obviously can't be frequency range or dynamic range. Probably isn't imaging. Is it noise floor? Mid-range clarity? Close miking? Distant miking and thus hall resonance?


----------



## Agamenon (Apr 22, 2019)

**Bruckner, symphony 9. Giulini,VPO. DG:
Golden Sound, perfect balance, Awesome approach to this masterpiece.

and In pop/rock...


Rumours : Fleetwood Mac
Abbey Road: The Beatles.


----------



## Algreco316 (9 mo ago)

This is a bit difficult when you have around 3,000 CDs and 6,000 vinyl LPs. However, after playing this box of the Mahler symphonies, I reckoned I could just about bear to part with the Haitink and Kubelik complete sets, if not the Bruno Walter recordings (the Sony CD box sounds awful so I'll keep all the Walter LPs, especially the stereo Lied von der Erde). I think these Tennstedt recordings really do supersede most other recordings.
View attachment 168447


----------



## Rosalind Ellicott (May 21, 2020)

NoCoPilot said:


> That's a good one for sure. Shows how good DTD could be. I made a CD-R of it for my permanent collection.
> 
> Also did this companion disc:


Oo, Sheffield Lab. I've got one of those!


----------



## suecello (Oct 27, 2017)

Hard to pick one. My picks don't have anything to do with the recording quality for the most part:
Brahms - Julius Katchen playing the Handel Variations
Verdi Requiem - the Reiner version with Price, Elias, Bjorling, Tozzi
Beethoven Op. 131 - Guarneri String Quartet (1990 recording)


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Bruce said:


> I have not heard many recordings of Mahler's 5th symphony, so the recordings I have to chose from are limited. But for sonic quality, I was really impressed with *Bernstein and the VPO *on DG. Awfully hard to chose only one, though. Ask me tomorrow, and I'd probably come up with a different recording.


Design and presentation of classical music has been all over the place (often ugly or boring) but this series was really a beauty. I only have 4,5,6 of them (#1 with a different cover, musically only #5 and #6 are great favs, and the whole older Mahler with Bernstein on Sony) but I am tempted to get a few more of the DG series with the original covers because they are so nice.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

On the other hand there's the hilarious cover of the full cycle.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The check at XXXL seems to be missing.  These covers are at least funny but I wouldn't get anything for the sake of them.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

It was part of a series of budget boxes by DG which had a theme of packaging boxes. Some of them were perfectly nice but they got a bit wacky with a few of them.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

NoCoPilot said:


> *Left turn question: *for those of you who chose a string quartet or solo piano recording as your "best ever recording," what criteria did you use?
> 
> Obviously can't be frequency range or dynamic range. Probably isn't imaging. Is it noise floor? Mid-range clarity? Close miking? Distant miking and thus hall resonance?


Primarily performance. Its just a wonderfully expressive, powerful account. The realistic miking, soundstage, etc just totally enhance what is already a brilliant performance. The combination of the lot makes it special.


----------



## RobertKC (Dec 9, 2013)

IMO/IME, the best audio quality involves modern performances/recordings (i.e., performances recorded in the last 15 years or so) that were captured and mastered in multi-channel hi-res digital (e.g., 24bit/192kHz PCM, or DSD), and delivered on a disc featuring DTS-HD MA 5.1 (e.g., Blu-ray, Pure Audio Blu-ray, Ultra HD Blu-ray), or an SACD disc that features multi-channel DSD.

My main criterion in assessing audio quality of a recording is that the recording creates the illusion that I’m in a world-class symphony hall or opera house listening to a live performance that involves no use of electronics.

Here's my relevant thread about Blu-ray discs: Blu-ray Videos of Classical Concerts

If you want just one example of state-of-the-art audio, then I suggest the DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio track of the following Blu-ray disc:










There are many more examples of excellent Blu-ray discs in the thread I’ve referenced above.

IMO/IME, the best-available Blu-ray DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio far surpasses stereo recordings (particularly Redbook CD).

P.S. Blu-ray classical music recordings often include high-definition video. High-definition video is particularly relevant for ballet and opera (i.e., seeing the actors, singers, dancers and scenery). Another major benefit of Blu-ray audio/video discs (Blu-ray, Ultra HD Blu-ray) is the ability to see the libretto of an opera on the HDTV screen. (For example, providing an on-screen English translation of an opera sung in Italian.) Additionally, I think that high-definition video is very enjoyable for classical symphonic concerts (i.e., seeing the conductor, musicians, and concert hall).


----------



## RobertKC (Dec 9, 2013)

The following modern recording that includes Biber’s “Missa Salisburgensis” is another example of a Blu-ray that has excellent hi-res multi-channel DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio, and high-def video. 










IMO, the in-home experience delivered by this Blu-ray far surpasses what CDs are capable of delivering.


----------



## Mxc93 (Dec 14, 2021)

For me, it is the Bernstein Shosty 7 with the CSO. My favorite recording ever.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

There is no way I can answer this question. As I am listening to a recording, it becomes the best recording I have ever heard. I don't retain an auditory memory of a recording and don't compare one to another. Also, I am only interested in hearing a work and almost any performance will do.

I realize that I am probably an exception for the TC community, which seems to include members who are intimately knowledgable about recordings and can speak to good, better, best - but I'm not like that.


----------



## Organfan (Feb 11, 2013)

I feel like like an outlier in this discussion (born in 1950) but I don't admire recording-quality as my most important criterion. For my money, what gets me is a superior interpretation of a well-known work. Arthur Grumiaux's lesser-known recording of the Brahms Violin Concerto from 1958 with the Concertgebuow leaves every other recording in the dust, including his own later rendition. Periodically it gets re-released. Standards? The orchestra is superb! Grumiaux's architecture, his taste, and intelligence put me on the floor every time! His double-stopping has an indescribable "royal" flavor. The moods and colors the generates are unusually varied. His ending of the work reminds me of the end of a tragic opera. He does all that by sheer timing mastery. I could go on, or did I already?
Hey, it's up on Youtube! (Turn it up.)


----------



## hrpschrd (Oct 10, 2011)

For Bach's dense contrapuntal music, I recommend the "Oboenwerke" three disc series in SACD surround on Caro Mitis label. The playing of these concertos and suites is excellent but with surround you can clearly hear each part as they weave their magic around you. Really delightful. The ultimate Bach for me (Art of Fuge) is unavailable. There are very few recordings of the completed four-fuge conclusion and none in surround.
If you have surround, I strongly recommend the Mendelssohn Octet in DVDAudio on Tacet. You can clearly hear all eight instruments arranged around you just as Mendelssohn intended at his gatherings. Two string quartets and four string trios are playing in parts combined around you in the room. A good example of "hi-fi" serving the music!


----------



## Westindieman (Nov 8, 2018)

RobertKC said:


> IMO/IME, the best audio quality involves modern performances/recordings (i.e., performances recorded in the last 15 years or so) that were captured and mastered in multi-channel hi-res digital (e.g., 24bit/192kHz PCM, or DSD), and delivered on a disc featuring DTS-HD MA 5.1 (e.g., Blu-ray, Pure Audio Blu-ray, Ultra HD Blu-ray), or an SACD disc that features multi-channel DSD.
> 
> My main criterion in assessing audio quality of a recording is that the recording creates the illusion that I’m in a world-class symphony hall or opera house listening to a live performance that involves no use of electronics.
> 
> ...


I know this is besides the point but that sure is an ugly sleeve. If only the sleeve on Rattles recording could be the standard


----------



## Algreco316 (9 mo ago)

Organfan said:


> I feel like like an outlier in this discussion (born in 1950) but I don't admire recording-quality as my most important criterion. For my money, what gets me is a superior interpretation of a well-known work. Arthur Grumiaux's lesser-known recording of the Brahms Violin Concerto from 1958 with the Concertgebuow leaves every other recording in the dust, including his own later rendition. Periodically it gets re-released. Standards? The orchestra is superb! Grumiaux's architecture, his taste, and intelligence put me on the floor every time! His double-stopping has an indescribable "royal" flavor. The moods and colors the generates are unusually varied. His ending of the work reminds me of the end of a tragic opera. He does all that by sheer timing mastery. I could go on, or did I already?
> Hey, it's up on Youtube! (Turn it up.)


Another outlier here, I was born in 1946. The Brahms VC is very close to my heart; my parents bought me the D Oistrakh/Konwitschny mono DGG LP in 1960, my second ever LP. I still think the performance is unsurpassed. I have two Grumiaux recordings, but I'm not sure if one is the one you have (there are two later recordings by Grumiaux: Haitink and Colin Davis) ie conducted by van Beinum. If I have it, I'll listen to it intently! Another favourite of mine of the Brahms Concerto is Szeryng/Monteux. I'd dearly like to have the original SB RCA LP, but they seem to go for around £200... And I really must replay the Oistrakh/Klemperer record.


----------



## flylooper_2885 (8 mo ago)

Inasmuch as All my recorded music is bought because I like it, it's really impossible to say what, of all I have, is "the best." But I'll throw out one because it's wonderful and I'd be lost without it.

It's Gina Bachauer, a Greek pianist whose recording of the Lizst Hungarian Rhapsody #12 is just superlative. She made it 50 years ago. I have a monaural LP recording of her playing that work (Mercury MG50349) and would love to get it in digital form. *If anyone knows of one, please let me know. *She also made a piano transcription of Stravinsky's _Petrouchka_ on the same record which is dynamite.

Like someone else mentioned I have multiple recordings of Mahler works and each brings something interesting to the work. I think Bernstein is right up there but I find myself listening to Claudio Abbado's (with the Berlin Phil.) recordings alot lately.

Also, Michael Tilson Thomas (and the San Francisco Symphony) doing the "Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen"; the "Kindertotenlieder" and the "Rückert-Lieder" with Thomas Hampson is just right up there among the top of the heap.

It's just hard to write _favorite_ for me.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Organfan said:


> I feel like like an outlier in this discussion (born in 1950) but I don't admire recording-quality as my most important criterion. For my money, what gets me is a superior interpretation of a well-known work. Arthur Grumiaux's lesser-known recording of the Brahms Violin Concerto from 1958 with the Concertgebuow leaves every other recording in the dust, including his own later rendition. Periodically it gets re-released. Standards? The orchestra is superb! Grumiaux's architecture, his taste, and intelligence put me on the floor every time! His double-stopping has an indescribable "royal" flavor. The moods and colors the generates are unusually varied. His ending of the work reminds me of the end of a tragic opera. He does all that by sheer timing mastery. I could go on, or did I already?
> Hey, it's up on Youtube! (Turn it up.)


I had never heard this recording, so thank you. I do have to say I still prefer Heifetz. I love the intensity of his playing and the aggressive orchestral playing as well


----------



## Organfan (Feb 11, 2013)

Algreco316 said:


> Another outlier here, I was born in 1946. The Brahms VC is very close to my heart; my parents bought me the D Oistrakh/Konwitschny mono DGG LP in 1960, my second ever LP. I still think the performance is unsurpassed. I have two Grumiaux recordings, but I'm not sure if one is the one you have (there are two later recordings by Grumiaux: Haitink and Colin Davis) ie conducted by van Beinum. If I have it, I'll listen to it intently! Another favourite of mine of the Brahms Concerto is Szeryng/Monteux. I'd dearly like to have the original SB RCA LP, but they seem to go for around £200... And I really must replay the Oistrakh/Klemperer record.


I have the Oistrakh and I do like it a lot. It's hard for any other record to measure up to the Grumeaux. (The Davis is tepid.) The link to the Van Beunum is right in my post above. Whoever remastered it took the life out of it, most of the **** and vinegar. How'd they DO that?


----------



## Organfan (Feb 11, 2013)

EvaBaron said:


> I had never heard this recording, so thank you. I do have to say I still prefer Heifetz. I love the intensity of his playing and the aggressive orchestral playing as well


Not a fan of Heifetz. His vibrato is like that of a little bird. Sacrilege, I know!


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

At first, your question seems impossible to answer. After all, I don't own thousands of CDs & LPs because I enjoy listening to only a shoebox full of recordings, or just one or two favorite 'desert island' discs on any regular basis. Although, come to think of it, I did once know a musician who only owned & listened to (literally) a shoebox of recordings (along with his local classical radio station). His passion was more for collecting scores. He once told me that his all time favorite recording--among his 15 or so CDs--was an album that pianists Harold Bauer & Ossip Gabrilowitsch had made together of a Waltz or 'Suite for Two Pianos', by Arensky. Those two pianists were keyboard giants for sure, but the older historical sound quality of their recording probably won't fit the bill in terms of the technical sound excellence that you've requested (although there is a good Ampico piano roll--just click on a link provided on the You Tube page below in order to hear it),






As for my own choice, perhaps the best way to come up with an answer to your impossible question is to narrow my decision down to those few recordings in my vast collection that I've bought duplicate copies for--just in case something were ever to happen to my prized CD. In other words, those recordings that I treasure so much that I was willing to spend extra money to buy a 'back up' copy, should the recording go out of print and my existing disc become scratched or worn out, or borrowed & never returned, or lost in a move, etc. (as I don't download). (Which isn't the same thing as buying newly updated remasters of cherished recordings that I already own in my collection; although of course those are special favorites, too, but comprise a much longer list.) That will narrow my focus down to about ten recordings, each of which happens to come in first class (& mostly digital) sound. For those people that are interested, first, I'll discuss what these ten "best" recordings are below, & then in my last paragraph, I'll pick my favorite of the bunch. (So feel free to skip ahead if you get bored.)

--J.S. Bach, Cantatas for St. Michaelmas--BWV 19, 130, & 149, performed by Montreal Baroque, conducted by Eric Milnes, on the Atma label (a hybrid SACD, in audiophile sound). For me, these cantatas are some of Bach's greatest music. The fugal opening of BWV 19, for example, is mind blowing! Plus, the moving tenor aria in BWV 130, where a human implores the Archangel Michael to remain on earth after his victory over Satan, is surely one of the most beautiful arias that Bach ever wrote. It is sung here by Jan Kobow. All four solo singers are expertly chosen by Milnes, & especially Monika Mauch, who has become one of my favorite Bach sopranos (alongside Arleen Auger, Janet Baker, & Elly Ameling). Here's the fugal opening to BWV 19, & I'd suggest that you turn up the volume to get the full effect,





--Josquin Desprez, "Musica Symbolica", Josquin's incredibly beautiful Missa Gaudeamus--which I'd place among the top 5 greatest masses composed in music history (if we're ranking), & one of Josquin's most underrated works. To my ears, this mass sounds purer & more ingenious & less secular influenced (perhaps) than Bach's great Mass in B minor; which, nevertheless, I'd consider to be the greatest mass composed after the Renaissance. In other words, the old, now outdated scholarly view that Josquin's masses are 'inferior' to his motets is nonsense; though granted, it does depend on which performance & mass you're listening to. Josquin's Missa Gaudeamus comes coupled with various Marian Motets (since it is a 'Marian' Mass), which are all superbly well performed by the Italian vocal group, De Labyrintho, led by Walter Testolin, on the Stradivarius label. (Their performance is even better than those by the Tallis Scholars & Ensemble Metmorphoses, IMO.)





--Josquin Desprez, Motets, sung by the Orlando Consort, on DG Archiv.

--W.A. Mozart Piano Sonatas, Vol. 5 of pianist Alicia de Larrocha second survey of Mozart's complete piano Sonatas, for RCA. Admittedly, I tend to prefer De Larrocha's playing on her earlier analogue Mozart survey for Decca (reissued by Eloquence--if interested, see my link below*). Yet, I'd consider Vol. 5 from her later RCA survey to be one of the finest solo piano recordings of the digital era.





--Federico Mompou, 6 Impresiones intimas, & Musica Callada, Book 4, which the Catalan composer dedicated to Alicia De Larrocha, as they were friends. Her recording of this music is very, very special. It's a pity that she didn't record the other three books--possibly out of deference to Mompou, who had recorded the complete Musica Callada himself, years earlier.





--Maurice Ravel, Gaspard de la Nuit, coupled with Serge Prokofiev's Piano Sonata No. 6, played by Ivo Pogorelich, on DG. This was my very first recording of Ravel's richly imaginative Gaspard de la Nuit on LP, & both the music and Pogorelich's brilliant pianism held me spellbound, & still do many years later. Again, this recording is another one of the finest solo piano recordings made during the digital era, IMO. (Though close behind Pogorelich is Martha Argerich's fine recording of Gaspard; as well as Samson François & Hannes Minnaar's remarkable recordings of Ravel's equally magical & imaginative Miroirs, among other treasured Ravel discs in my collection...)
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M. 55 - I. Ondine

--Richard Wagner, Tristan und Isolde, performed by the Staatskapelle Dresden, conducted by Carlos Kleiber, with Margaret Price singing the role of Isolde, on DG. The blending of the remarkably in tune Staatskapelle Dresden orchestra (in those days)--speaking of "technical excellence"--with Price's beautiful, & equally in tune soprano voice, is quite rare on record. The sense of rapture that Kleiber & his phenomenal orchestra achieve in Isolde's Liebestod is unique from my listening experience (though the modern digital sound certainly helps). In my view, this is the best recording that Kleiber made during his career. I find it generally underrated from the standpoint of conducting & orchestral excellence, as I don't think I've ever heard another orchestra play Wagner's music better than the Staatskapelle Dresden does here. If anyone's open to splurging, i.e., spending extra, I'd strongly recommend the pricey Esoteric remasters for this recording, sound-wise.
Richard Wagner "Tristan und Isolde" Liebestod Mild und Leise | Margaret Price, Carlos Ludwig Kleiber

--Gustav Mahler, his three major orchestral song cycles, sung by Dame Janet Baker, with the Philharmonia Orchestra, conducted by Sir John Barbirolli, on EMI. Suffice it to say that Baker is one of my favorite Mahler singers, & Barbirolli is likewise one of my favorite Mahler conductors. (In close second, I'd place Baker & Arleen Auger's recordings of Ravel's orchestral song cycle, Shéhérazade--with conductors Barbirolli & Bour, respectively; as well as Elly Ameling's Schubert lieder (especially with pianist Dalton Baldwin), Veronique Dietschy's Debussy, Faure, & Duparc Mélodies, Victoria de los Angeles singing of Chausson's orchestral song cycle, "Poeme de l'amour et de la mer", & Anne Sofie von Otter's gorgeous sounding CD of "French Chamber melodies" with pianist Bengt Forsberg & other chamber musicians. In fact, I've likewise doubled up on the Auger/Bour Ravel disc, Dietschy's Debussy survey, & von Otter's French Chamber songs, which are all desert island discs in my collection of vocal music, as well.)
Rückert Lieder: No. 5, Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen

--Claude Debussy, Images Books 1 & 2, and Children's Corner, played by Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, on DG. I'm a Debussy nut, & from my experience of listening to a huge quantity of recordings of his solo piano works, I'd say this is one of the great Debussy piano recordings in the catalogue. The textural clarity that Michelangeli brings out in Debussy's Images is astonishingly nuanced and the different musical lines so distinctly chiseled that, at times, his Debussy can sound like two pianos!!: Debussy: Images - Book 1, L. 110 - I. Reflets dans l'eau. Surprisingly, I don't find Michelangeli's Debussy Preludes, Books 1 & 2 to be quite as successful, as I prefer a number of other pianists in these works (such as Freire, Y. Lefebure, Monique Haas on DG, O'Rourke, Rouvier, Arrau, Beroff on Denon, Egorov, Gvetadze, C. Collard, etc.). However, his Images Books 1 & 2 are virtually in a class of their own, in my view, & I would only count Moravec & Kocsis, and maybe, maybe Beroff, Pludermacher, & Rev to be in his same league with him in these works--that is, among those pianists that recorded during the digital era*. Although I should point out that Michelangeli's DG recording is analogue, so it's advisable to find a first rate remastering, such as Universal Eloquence's AMSI or 'Ambient Surround Sound Imaging' remaster (my first choice, but hard to find), or via Esoteric (very pricey), or within the most recent 2 CD & 1 DVD DG set, which has been remastered from the original recordings (another excellent choice, sound-wise): Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - Debussy: Preludes I & II, Images I & II, Children's Corner [2 CD / Blu-ray] - Amazon.com Music. (*Jean-Philippe Collard, François, Gilels (Book 1), Arrau, & Helffer's wonderful readings of the Images weren't digital.)

--Ludwig Van Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor", performed by Claudio Arrau, with the Concertgebouw Amsterdam, conducted by a young Bernard Haitink, on Philips. I've heard many recordings of this work over the decades & very, very few pianists enter on the piano in the middle movement as softly & faintly as Arrau does--both here, & on his later digital recording with Sir Colin Davis. In contrast, most other pianists enter too loudly, which doesn't work nearly as well, & as a result, they don't get close to the kind of ineffable beauty and sense of intimacy & repose that Arrau finds in the opening of this movement:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5 in E flat major Op.73 -"Emperor" - 2. Adagio un poco mosso
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-Flat Major, Op. 73 "Emperor" - 2. Adagio un poco mosso

Of course, other recordings are now coming into my mind that I've bought duplicates for, such as Paavo Berglund's 'swan song' live Barbican performance of the Sibelius Symphony No. 7 with the London Philharmonic, Paul McCreesh's Handel Messiah with the Gabrieli Consort & Players, David Oistrakh & Lev Oberin's Beethoven Violin Sonatas 1-10, certain recordings by Emil Gilels, Rudolf Serkin, Youra Guller, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, & Sviatoslav Richter of Beethoven Piano Sonatas--such as Richter's live 1970s London 'Hammerklavier' & Serkin's previously "unreleased" Sony recording of the Op. 109 & 110 Sonatas (which were selected by his son, Peter, from the Serkin archives), as well as Glenn Gould's final CBS recording of the "Six Last Sonatas" by Franz Josef Haydn. But I've gone on enough....

So, to answer your question, among the ten recordings mentioned above, which would I pick as my "single best", that is, if I could only take one recording to my desert island? Well, I'd take the Orlando Consort's recording of Josquin's Motets. First, the CD contains some of the most enlightened & beautiful music I've ever heard, and secondly, the line up of singers on this disc represents the Orlando Consort at their very best. To this day, it remains my favorite line up for this group. For instance, I don't think I've ever heard more beautiful counter tenor singing than by Robert Harre-Jones on this incredible album (etc.) In other words, if I were pressed to name my single favorite recording of early Renaissance music (out of hundreds), this would be it; although that certainly wouldn't be an easy decision: Des Prez: Inviolata, integra, et casta es Maria à 5

(*As mentioned above, here's a link to Alicia de Larrocha's superb earlier Mozart (& Haydn), originally recorded for Decca & now reissued by Eloquence in a box set (which I'd strongly recommend): Mozart, Haydn, Alicia De Larrocha - Mozart: Piano Sonatas & Fantasias / Haydn: Andante variazioni & Piano Concerto - Music)


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)




----------

